

ADHD is not all bad - peterbe
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2011/11/18/142467882/leonardos-to-do-list

======
MichaelGagnon
For hackers, the best thing about ADHD is hyperfocus, which is a lesser-known,
but common symptom of ADHD. Hyperfocus is the tendency "to focus very
intently. [...] At times, the focus is so strong that they become oblivious to
the world around them." <http://www.additudemag.com/adhd/article/612.html>

Like when you happily program for 12 hours straight, forgetting to eat lunch
and dinner. Sound familiar?

~~~
pasbesoin
Don't ever let your physical health be compromised, or you can lose the
hyperfocus component (discomfort distracts you before you can enter it and/or
prevents you from staying in it).

When this happens, it's a tragic, if personal, loss.

GUARD YOUR PHYSICAL HEALTH. If a situation threatens to compromise it, get
out.

------
xtc
Diagnosing children starting at the very young age of four years and
prescribing them drugs for ADHD is what's ridiculous.

